# Teleflex steering gear



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

My steering froze up on me but was able to break it free again. I guess I got a little too determined with it and broke a tooth or something. I pulled the cable from the gearbox and don't see any damage there. It jumps a tooth every 360 degrees in a full turn of the wheel. Can you buy just the gearbox and where would I find one?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes you can get the helm by itself. Need to know which one you have though. If your cable screws in or plugs in makes the difference. Any repair place can get them and you can find them on the net. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess it plugs in. I do need to rotate the wheel to feed it in or out. I'm considering replacing the cable too. This is the 2nd time it has siezed up on me after sitting for a couple of months. The seals where the rod extends at the outboard are missing and the threads are rusted. Bracing myself for sticker shock.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

But it is frozen in the tilt tube on the motor.

Using the steering wheel to break it free usually results in what happened to yours.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> But it is frozen in the tilt tube on the motor.
> 
> Using the steering wheel to break it free usually results in what happened to yours.


Yeah thanks for reminding me of what a dumba$$ I am. 

LOL It was actually steering wheel assist while tapping and prying at the other end of the cable when it went fump. Waist deep water in January after a big ordeal tryng to launch at Oriole beach with winter tides made me a little impatient. I made sure the engine started before I left the house but it didn't occur to me to check the steering.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Once the cable is out of the motor (if you replace it all), clean out the tube before reinstalling and grease it well. We use a reamer to get all the old gunk out. There are wire brush tube reamers that are sold for that purpose also. If you wanted to make your own, the tube is 5/8". Even if you do not do the cable, should ream it out to prevent it from doing it again soon.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Dave,
Where would be a good place to find the helm unit? The boat is at Breeze Fabricators now having some repairs done to the pontoons or I would get the model number of the teleflex cable. How much would you charge to replace the helm and ream the tube? You came out to my house once and worked on my cape horn's Yamaha in Polynesean Ilse subdivision. Now it's a Johnson 70 on a pontoon boat. I'll probably keep it on the trailer until the steering is repaired.
Mark
850 293 1235


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It would be more cost effective to buy a complete steering kit in the box. The helm itself will be around $100 + dollars and the cable is the same cost. Just buy the complete kit.

Sererately you would buy the helm, then a bezel kit w/hardware, and a new cable.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I made sure the engine started before I left the house but it didn't occur to me to check the steering.


I bet you learned that lessen well now. 


X-2 to what Ocean Master said.


http://www.surplusunlimited.com/mm5...de=1&Product_Code=SS147&Category_Code=2200-30


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw on a previous thread that the teleflex cable number and all were stamped on the cable near the outboard. This is the best I could get. Can anyone make out enough of this to tell me what I should order?


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken the cable system is the Safe T quick system. Rough measurements indicate that it will be 12 or 13 ft. I was suprised to see the cost only $130 + shipping for the whole kit.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*West Marine*

They are on the shelf units at West Marine, 3500 Barrancas. Take your old helm unit with you so you can match it. About the price someone stated.

To prevent this happening again, clean and lube the tube as suggested, then while you are at West, get a fitting that goes on the end of the motor cross tube with a zerk fitting. Give it a shot of a good waterproof grease once in a while.

Tom


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok I finally got the pontoons repaired and now I back to the steering cable / helm. 

West Marine does have the cable and helm but they do not have the "tube brush" I found a 1/2" and a 3/4" flux brush at Lowes. I cut the handle off the 1/2" and mounted it to a drill bit extension. I can run it through the tube but mostly what comes free is black powdery stuff. Should I dunk the brush in any kind of solvent to free it up better? If so what would you recommend?

Thanks everyone for their help on this. I know some of you are professionals and may lose out on some business by providing free advice.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes use it like a hone. Use a spray of some type. WD 40 or whatever.


A 12ga shotgun brush works well too.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I opted for carburetor cleaner instead of the 12 gauge. All is smooth now. The only problem is the cover that goes over hub of the steering wheel hub broke. I didn't see any at West Marine and I don't see a manufacturer name on the wheel. Any Ideas where I can find a cover? The inside diameter is 2-1/2".


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

people break them by prying on them and not removing the set screw first.

look around on ebay.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

The cap number is 230101 by Sea Dog. It retails for just under $4.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Dave! That thing was ate up with UV rays. It crumbled even with the set screw removed. You are the man..


----------

